# hgh



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

im thinking of getting some hgh to help an injury, help me lose some body fat. i have trained for about 4/5 years an understand nutrition pretty well but i have very little knowledge of hgh any help or guidance would be very helpful.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

helicopter said:


> im thinking of getting some hgh to help an injury, help me lose some body fat. i have trained for about 4/5 years an understand nutrition pretty well but i have very little knowledge of hgh any help or guidance would be very helpful.


Would like to know this as well


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

In terms of injury i mean can it be of use?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Synthetic growth hormone, gh peptides and igf are all useful tools for injury repair.

Either search the board or google the above terms with the word injury or healing and you'll get tons of results.

When you've read the basics then come back n ask specific questions, your more likely to get better quality replies this way


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

i have read up on lots of stuff an it seems to helps injury repair. but i want to know what you everyone experiences are on it pros an cons.

what to look out for when buying it an who makes the best quality?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

do a search, as stephen said, there is literally thousands of threads created by people on the net answering your questions, you cant have looked far if you dont know what the pros and cons are or best brands.


----------

